# Colocarse



## VenusEnvy

Encontré ese verbo hace poco, y quiero empezar usarlo. Ay, ¡no piensen que estoy loca!    Lo ví en el diccionario de WR, pero quisiera tener algunos ejemplos de su uso en general, o en la vida cotidiana. ¡Gracias de antemano y'all!


----------



## Leopold

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Encontré ese verbo hace poco, y quiero empezar usarlo. Ay, ¡no piensen que estoy loca!   Lo ví en el diccionario de WR, pero quisiera tener algunos ejemplos de su uso en general, o en la vida cotidiana. ¡Gracias de antemano y'all!



No es un verbo muy usado en el habla cotidiana con su significado primario, es decir "poner". Suena un poco como "poner concuidado".

Colocó el libro en su sitio.
Colóquese aquí - el doctor al paciente en la consulta-

Sin embargo tiene otro significado. Tomar drogas: "to get high".

Está colocado - He's high/stoned
¡Qué colocón! - ¿?¿?


A mí me resulta un poco eufemístico, la verdad.

Saludos,
Leo


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Hola, VenusEnvy!
(Me encanta tu avatar.)

Aquí  te doy las definiciones de la RAE.
 colocar. 
 (Del lat. collocāre). 
 1. tr. Poner a alguien o algo en su debido lugar. U. t. c. prnl. 
 2. tr. Invertir dinero. 
 3. tr. Acomodar a alguien, poniéndole en algún estado o empleo. U. t. c. prnl. 
 4. tr. Encontrar mercado para algún producto. Ha colocado su artículo en un periódico. 
 5. tr. coloq. Dicho del alcohol o de una droga: Causar un estado eufórico. U. m. c. prnl. 

Espero que te sirvan, y que uses mucho la palabra.  
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Otra acepción coloquial es:

colocarse: encontrar un empleo.

Ejemplos: Mi primo se ha colocado en una empresa de mensajería.
              Siendo tan inteligente se colocará en cuanto termine los estudios.

Saludos.


----------



## VenusEnvy

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> (Me encanta tu avatar.)


Ay, Gracias. Me decidí a tratar, y pues, me encanta también. El Venus de Milo es una obra bella, de verdad.



			
				EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Aquí  te doy las definiciones de la RAE.
> colocar.
> (Del lat. collocāre).
> 1. tr. Poner a alguien o algo en su debido lugar. U. t. c. prnl.
> 2. tr. Invertir dinero.
> 3. tr. Acomodar a alguien, poniéndole en algún estado o empleo. U. t. c. prnl.
> 4. tr. Encontrar mercado para algún producto. Ha colocado su artículo en un periódico.
> 5. tr. coloq. Dicho del alcohol o de una droga: Causar un estado eufórico. U. m. c. prnl.



Gracias, EVA, pero ya sé como buscar en RAE. Lo siento, pero pidí ejemplos. Aprendo mejor con ejemplos de vida real, ¿sabes? Alguna gente puede mirar definiciones y aplicarlos, pero necesito yo un poco más que eso.    

Sin embargo, gracias a todos para su apoya.

Pues, ¿el verbo no es tan común como pensaba?


----------



## Antartic

Como dice Leopold, no es muy usado, sin embargo en el contexto financiero se usa mucho como por ej.:*la colocación de acciones.*


----------



## EVAVIGIL

En España sí se usa mucho; el ejemplo de Lady Blakeney es muy bueno.
Como verás, la RAe también incluye ejemplos de cada uso, como "Ha colocado su artículo..."; por eso te lo copié. Estoy segura de que sabes buscar...
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## Rayines

Nosotros lo usamos a veces para decir a alguien: "Colocate bien" (por ejemplo, para que enderece su columna vertebral, si está en una mala posición).


----------



## garryknight

Otros ejemplos:
Colócate aquí - Stand here.
Siempre se coloca en el mismo asiento - She always sits in the same seat.
Me coloqué en primera fila - I took my place in the front row.
Se ha colocado de (o como) enfermera - She got a job as a nurse.


----------



## Rayines

_Muy bien  por los ejemplos  , Garry!   _


----------



## Like an Angel

Se usa mucho en las instrucciones de los manuales ya sea de equipos, impresoras, etc. Por ejemplo: si tienes que cambiar el cartucho de la impresora en algún lugar vas a leer, "no quite la cinta protectora antes de *colocar *el cartucho".-

Espero te sirva curiosita Venusita


----------



## VenusEnvy

Gracias a todos para la apoya. Desde ahora, voy a tratar a incorporarlo en mi vocabulario con confianza. (Oyen: la palabra clave es tratar)


----------



## garryknight

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Desde ahora, voy a tratar a *de* incorporarlo en mi vocabulario con confianza. (Oyen: la palabra clave es tratar)


Y otra palabra clave es 'de'.


----------



## Leopold

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos para *el apoyo*. Desde ahora, voy a tratar de incorporarlo en mi vocabulario con confianza. (Oyen: la palabra clave es tratar)



Cheers,
Leo


----------



## rayb

Los siguientes usos son muy corrientes:

"colocarse en la fila": "step on the line"

"estar bien colocado": "to be in a good position"

"estar colocado": even better than "to be in a good position"

"colocándose": "improving its position" (in a race)

"colocándose en la buena": "trying to overcome a dispute"


----------



## garryknight

rayb said:
			
		

> "colocarse en la fila": "step on the line"


Esos son muy utíles. Y eso de "step on the line" me interesa. Quiero saber cómo y quándo usarlo. ¿Es para hacer cola? ¿Para dar una prueba a un borracho? ¿O para conformarse ("toe the line")? ¿O otra cosa?


----------



## Leopold

garryknight said:
			
		

> Esos son muy utíles. Y eso de "step on the line" me interesa. Quiero saber cómo y quándo usarlo. ¿Es para hacer cola? ¿Para dar una prueba a un borracho? ¿O para conformarse ("toe the line")? ¿O otra cosa?



cola -> ponerse en (la) cola/fila [colocarse me suena raro aquí, pero quizás en el colegio...]

borracho -> ir pisando la línea [this is just a possibility]

conformarse -> ¿?¿?¿? No sabría decirte, la verdad.

Saludos,
Leo


----------



## Phryne

garryknight said:
			
		

> Esos son muy utíles. Y eso de "step on the line" me interesa. Quiero saber cómo y quándo usarlo. ¿Es para hacer cola? ¿Para dar una prueba a un borracho? ¿O para conformarse ("toe the line")? ¿U otra cosa?



Garry, me duele en el alma corregir tu castellano, ya que posiblemente sea mejor que el mío. Sin embargo pensé que a lo mejor te hubiera molestado que no lo haga ... 

Saludos!


----------



## garryknight

*Leo*: Gracias, pero lo que quería decir es que quiero saber cómo y quándo decir "colocarse en la fila", porque no sé lo que quiere decir "step on the line". Si es un dicho o frase hecho, no lo conozco.

Phryne:


			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Garry, me duele en el alma corregir tu castellano, ya que posiblemente sea mejor que el mío.


¡Ni por asomo! Es que tengo buen diccionario y sé cómo usarlo.

Agradezco sumamente cualquier ayuda que pueda recibir, sea un error de gramática o ortografía o sea un error typográfico. O sea un lapsus de memoria, lo que tengo con demasiada freqcuencia. Lo he dado por supuesto que todos los foros aceptan corecciones y sugerencias con gratitud. ¿De qué otra manera podemos aprender? Así que ¡mil gracias!


----------



## Leopold

garryknight said:
			
		

> *Leo*: Gracias, pero lo que quería decir es que quiero saber cómo y quándo decir "colocarse en la fila", porque no sé lo que quiere decir "step on the line". Si es un dicho o frase hecho, no lo conozco.



Ooops, I'm sorry. I didn't understand. 

Leo


----------



## Rayines

> quiero saber cómo y quándo decir "colocarse en la fila"


Por lo menos en Argentina, se usa en forma absolutamente literal (aunque entiendo los otros sentidos que le diste): es ponerse en una fila: del colectivo (invento argentino), del banco, y de las miles de colas a las que diariamente estamos expuestos.....Ahora, ya con respecto a "step on the line", tendría que contestarlo un forer@ angloparlante.No sé si entendí más que Leopold...hmm...
Ahora que lo pienso...podría tener el sentido de "alinearse", con alguna opinión, por ejemplo?


----------



## rayb

Leopold said:
			
		

> Ooops, I'm sorry. I didn't understand.
> 
> Leo


 
Sorry, I should hat restraint myself to explain the meaning of "colocarse en la fila" and leave to English "foreros" the task  of finding the adequate translation. 

Let me start again, then. "Colocarse en la fila means": "Haga la cola";"Póngase en su lugar", if someone is skeeping their places.


----------



## Edison49

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Encontré ese verbo hace poco, y quiero empezar usarlo. Ay, ¡no piensen que estoy loca!   Lo ví en el diccionario de WR, pero quisiera tener algunos ejemplos de su uso en general, o en la vida cotidiana. ¡Gracias de antemano y'all!




Por ejemplo puede ser "colocarse para la foto", o aplicado al clima "el dia se colocó frio".  O colocarse ropa "colocate el vestido azul" tambien como sustituto de ponerse "los remedios deben colocarse en el botiquin" ahora que lo pienso usalo en vez de "poner" .  saludos


----------



## crom

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos para la apoya*por el apoyo*. Desde ahora, voy a tratar a incorporarlo en mi vocabulario con confianza. (Oyen: la palabra clave es tratar)


Se dice: gracias *por* algo (nunca *para*).
Gracias *por* la confianza
Gracias *por* el dinero
Gracias *por* todo

crom
"Please, correct me"


----------



## lizy

También:

Estuvimos toda la tarde colocando los libros en las estanterías nuevas.
Coloca las latas en la despensa.
Colocad las mesas en el centro de la clase.

Casi siempre puede sustituirse por poner (NO VICEVERSA), pero lleva implícita una idea de orden que poner no tiene. Las cosas se pueden poner de cualquier manera, pero siempre que se coloca algo se hace con una disposición o con una idea determinada.


----------



## Alundra

Estoy de acuerdo con Lizy. Yo nunca diría "el día se colocó frío"; 

como mucho diría:
El día se puso frío, (y tampoco es muy común) ó se tornó frío, pero nunca se colocó.

Alundra.


----------



## VenusEnvy

crom said:
			
		

> Se dice: gracias *por* algo (nunca *para*).
> Gracias *por* la confianza
> Gracias *por* el dinero
> Gracias *por* todo



Ay, pues, claro, lo sabía.    Muchos de mis errores son tontos o distraídos, solamente. Gracias *por *  observar mis equivocaciones.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

He encontrado estos ejemplos en www.hispanicus.com:

colocado, -a España Borracho. Drogado. (estar colocado) Chile Llevarse bien. 
colocarse Chile Ponerse (una prenda). 
A lo mejor, en Chile sí se dice "el día se colocó frío", aunque a nosotros nos suene raro...

Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## Antartic

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> A lo mejor, en Chile sí se dice "el día se colocó frío", aunque a nosotros nos suene raro...


No tenía idea , casi siempre es: _se puso frío_.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Antartic said:
			
		

> No tenía idea , casi siempre es: _se puso frío_.



Gracias por el aporte, Antartic. Si a tí también te suena raro...   
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## rayb

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Gracias por el aporte, Antartic. Si a tí también te suena raro...
> Un saludito.
> EVA.


 
A mi también me suena extraño: "se colocó frío". Siempre he escuchado "se puso frío", al menos referido al tiempo. Ahora bien, aunque no recuerdo haberlo visto o escuchado, pienso que sí lo entendería en una descripción de una situación en la cual una persona cambia su actitud corporal denotando ahora:frialdad. Con todo, donde mi oído me dice que sí se utiza es cuando alguien "se pone o se coloca un hielo" para aminorar un dolor muscular.

Saludos


----------

